# szeroki spektrum fascynacji



## Mrs Large

I wonder if anyone can help me with this doozy of a sentence:

... świadczą o szerokim spektrum fascynacji rozwijanych pod wpływem wrażeń wynikających z obserwacji rzeczywistości.

The more I read it, the less I understand it! The text is about an artist finding his creative path. The subject of 'świadczą' are the themes of this artist's early works. Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## lukis421

This sentence is very convoluted and not so well written. I would translate it into simple polish as "z analizy prac artysty wynika że fascynował się on obserwowaną przez siebie rzeczywistością" I Hope this is clearer


----------



## Mrs Large

Thank you Lukis, that's fantastic.


----------



## Ben Jamin

lukis421 said:


> This sentence is very convoluted and not so well written. I would translate it into simple polish as "z analizy prac artysty wynika że fascynował się on obserwowaną przez siebie rzeczywistością" I Hope this is clearer


I agree that the sentence is written in a rather snobbish and convoluted Language, aping the English way of expression. 
You have, however, lost the part of the message which says that the artist had "a broad range of subjects he was fascinated with".


----------



## lukis421

Ben Jamin said:


> I agree that the sentence is written in a rather snobbish and convoluted Language, aping the English way of expression.
> You have, however, lost the part of the message which says that the artist had "a broad range of subjects he was fascinated with".



Yes, I agree with you. My sentence does not reflect the original perfectly, I wrote it quickly just to help Mrs Large get the gist of it at that moment.

PS. There's a mistake in the title of the thread, it should be 'szerokie spektrum' because 'spektrum' is neuter.


----------



## Mrs Large

Thank you both very much. Lukis's reply gave me an excellent start, but I managed to get the broad range of subjects in too - using those very words in fact!
The typo is in the original, but I will edit the title - and please think of me as I embark on another 10 pages of text written in the same style!
I'm very grateful for all your help.


----------



## Ben Jamin

_Fascynacja_ is traditionally used in singular in Polish, like most nouns denoting abstract terms. Using it in plural sounds snobbish for me.
Other basically singular abstract words are: inteligencja, honor, gracja, racja, życie, natchnienie, etc.


----------



## grassy

Ben Jamin said:


> _Fascynacja_ is traditionally used in singular in Polish, like most nouns denoting abstract terms



Not true, Benny.
But I got used to the fact that you dismiss everything that wouldn't have been written by Sienkiewicz as incorrect.


----------



## Ben Jamin

grassy said:


> Not true, Benny.
> But I got used to the fact that you dismiss everything that wouldn't have been written by Sienkiewicz as incorrect.


Be so kind, and read carefully what I write, and don't create views that I have never expressed.


----------

